# Alverine Citrate



## echobelly (Nov 15, 2000)

I changed my medication today from mebeverine to this - has anyone else tried this? I couldn't see it on the list on the site. I'm in the U


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

is thisfor constipation? I think I asked about it in that forum awhile back but nobody responded. did you llok under new products?tom


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

is thisfor constipation? I think I asked about it in that forum awhile back but nobody responded. did you llok under new products?tom


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi echobelly,I take alverine citrate (spasmonal) to help relieve cramps.I found it more effective than Mebeverine, in helping relieve pain after eating and helping ease pain first thing in the morning.I take it twice a day first thing when I wake up and last thing before I go to bed and it seems to be working quite well.Clair


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi echobelly,I take alverine citrate (spasmonal) to help relieve cramps.I found it more effective than Mebeverine, in helping relieve pain after eating and helping ease pain first thing in the morning.I take it twice a day first thing when I wake up and last thing before I go to bed and it seems to be working quite well.Clair


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

is this only avalable in England?tom


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

is this only avalable in England?tom


----------



## echobelly (Nov 15, 2000)

I'm in Scotland, (which isn't England or any part of England just in case you wondered).Claire, I've to take it 3 times daily. I've taken two so far and am waiting with baited breath. That's a bit much, eh?Did you have any of the side effects which had been mooted previously like dizziness?


----------



## echobelly (Nov 15, 2000)

I'm in Scotland, (which isn't England or any part of England just in case you wondered).Claire, I've to take it 3 times daily. I've taken two so far and am waiting with baited breath. That's a bit much, eh?Did you have any of the side effects which had been mooted previously like dizziness?


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi echobelly,I've been taking it so long now - I can't remember if there were side effects or not. I do remember it took time for me to adjust to it and for it start working.It took me several different attempts at playing around with the time I took them to get that right for me.Try sticking with it for a couple of weeks to see if you get any improvement.Something else you might want to consider for treatment of your IBS is hypnotherapy or cognitive behavioural therapy.I know it sounds strange, but I was pain predominant with alternating C& D and hypnotherapy helped more than any meds the doctor ever prescribed.I was initially very skeptical thinking oh this is "Paul McKenna stuff surely - you know stage hypnosis rubbish" but you know it isn't at all and even though my symptoms were largely food related the hypnotherapy has made me 90% better than I was.Jut a thought..., good luck with the Spasmonal.Clair


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi echobelly,I've been taking it so long now - I can't remember if there were side effects or not. I do remember it took time for me to adjust to it and for it start working.It took me several different attempts at playing around with the time I took them to get that right for me.Try sticking with it for a couple of weeks to see if you get any improvement.Something else you might want to consider for treatment of your IBS is hypnotherapy or cognitive behavioural therapy.I know it sounds strange, but I was pain predominant with alternating C& D and hypnotherapy helped more than any meds the doctor ever prescribed.I was initially very skeptical thinking oh this is "Paul McKenna stuff surely - you know stage hypnosis rubbish" but you know it isn't at all and even though my symptoms were largely food related the hypnotherapy has made me 90% better than I was.Jut a thought..., good luck with the Spasmonal.Clair


----------



## echobelly (Nov 15, 2000)

I started taking it and I felt yesterday that I was totally bloated after eating last night. It sort of put me off as that's how I used to feel after eating when I first started having problems and the mebeverine took that away.AC doesn't work the same way as the mebeverine which protected my stomach when eating.I just don't know if AC will eventually reach the stage where it does that and relaxes my cramp and pressure etc.I also don't know when to take AAC. the idea I had was to take it with my meals so I would be fairly regular but you take it last thing and first thing which seems a bit one ended.I suppose it's trial and error but as I said it's bringing back symptoms I haven't had for over a year.


----------



## echobelly (Nov 15, 2000)

I started taking it and I felt yesterday that I was totally bloated after eating last night. It sort of put me off as that's how I used to feel after eating when I first started having problems and the mebeverine took that away.AC doesn't work the same way as the mebeverine which protected my stomach when eating.I just don't know if AC will eventually reach the stage where it does that and relaxes my cramp and pressure etc.I also don't know when to take AAC. the idea I had was to take it with my meals so I would be fairly regular but you take it last thing and first thing which seems a bit one ended.I suppose it's trial and error but as I said it's bringing back symptoms I haven't had for over a year.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

sorry, when I said England I was speaking loosely. I realy meant not available in the US. It does seem like there are a lot of things that would help people that are not available in the US. I guess all thefocus here has been on lotronex for ibs-d.tom


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

sorry, when I said England I was speaking loosely. I realy meant not available in the US. It does seem like there are a lot of things that would help people that are not available in the US. I guess all thefocus here has been on lotronex for ibs-d.tom


----------



## echobelly (Nov 15, 2000)

I've tried it now for two weeks and what I've found is that the pressure in my back passage has gone however I've got a lot more wind (burping) and seem to be using my bowels more often and quite urgently which isn't good.With the mebeverine I had a routine of using my bowels in the morning and that was it for the day but over the past couple of days I'm going several times in 3 or four hours which isn't good for me and I've still got cramps and pain. I just got rid of the pressure which is different from the pain.If I could combine the two drugs it would be better probably but as it is I'm reverting back to the mebeverine and hope my pressure doesn't return.


----------



## echobelly (Nov 15, 2000)

I've tried it now for two weeks and what I've found is that the pressure in my back passage has gone however I've got a lot more wind (burping) and seem to be using my bowels more often and quite urgently which isn't good.With the mebeverine I had a routine of using my bowels in the morning and that was it for the day but over the past couple of days I'm going several times in 3 or four hours which isn't good for me and I've still got cramps and pain. I just got rid of the pressure which is different from the pain.If I could combine the two drugs it would be better probably but as it is I'm reverting back to the mebeverine and hope my pressure doesn't return.


----------



## echobelly (Nov 15, 2000)

Well, I've been trying it now since December and what I've found is that the alverine citrate does help the cramps at my abdomen however I still have this feeling of incomplete evacuation (I feel I need to go all day sometimes really badly) and boy does it make me burp. The ground shakes!I went back to my GP who said I could combine the two (mebeverine and alverine) so i've been taking AC in the morning first thing and the mebevrine twice - before lunch and evening meal).I came off the AC when I felt I was going to the toilet more than previously and immediately my cramp came back quite badly. That's happened on a couple of occasions.I just can't get rid of the feeling of needing to use my bowels though.He then gave me Merbentyl to try - I took one and couldn't feel my bowels at all despite still needing to go to the toilet. I just felt numb. That freaked me out so I chucked that idea. I would be interested in anyone else having tried Merbentyl though.


----------



## echobelly (Nov 15, 2000)

Well, I've been trying it now since December and what I've found is that the alverine citrate does help the cramps at my abdomen however I still have this feeling of incomplete evacuation (I feel I need to go all day sometimes really badly) and boy does it make me burp. The ground shakes!I went back to my GP who said I could combine the two (mebeverine and alverine) so i've been taking AC in the morning first thing and the mebevrine twice - before lunch and evening meal).I came off the AC when I felt I was going to the toilet more than previously and immediately my cramp came back quite badly. That's happened on a couple of occasions.I just can't get rid of the feeling of needing to use my bowels though.He then gave me Merbentyl to try - I took one and couldn't feel my bowels at all despite still needing to go to the toilet. I just felt numb. That freaked me out so I chucked that idea. I would be interested in anyone else having tried Merbentyl though.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Echobelly,Just a thought have you tried introducing a morning high fibre cereal such as oatbran into your diet?Combined with the AC I found that my sensation of incomplete evacuation just disappeared.The only other thing I could recommend is hypnotherapy which helps calm down the messages between the brain and the gut - and is currently one of the most successful treatments for IBS.Good Luck, hope you find something that helps,Clair


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Echobelly,Just a thought have you tried introducing a morning high fibre cereal such as oatbran into your diet?Combined with the AC I found that my sensation of incomplete evacuation just disappeared.The only other thing I could recommend is hypnotherapy which helps calm down the messages between the brain and the gut - and is currently one of the most successful treatments for IBS.Good Luck, hope you find something that helps,Clair


----------



## echobelly (Nov 15, 2000)

I'm eating my shreddies as I speak. I'm thinking about hypnotherapy but ï¿½50 a throw is scary.


----------



## echobelly (Nov 15, 2000)

I'm eating my shreddies as I speak. I'm thinking about hypnotherapy but ï¿½50 a throw is scary.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Echobelly,Yes I agree, spending that kind of money when you don't know if it will work for you is scary.I can honestly say hand on heart that the ï¿½70 I spent on the CD's was the best money I ever spent - because it gave me back control of my life.If you'd like more information about how the hypnotherapy works pop over to the Cognitive Behavioural Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy Forum - there is lots of information there from people who have finished the hypnotherapy and from inidviduals doing the course now.Additionally there is a Scheduled Chat run on sunday evenings starting at 8pm - and one of the BB experts on the subject, Eric is there if you would like to know more.Best Wishes, and hope you find a treatment that works for you,Clair


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Echobelly,Yes I agree, spending that kind of money when you don't know if it will work for you is scary.I can honestly say hand on heart that the ï¿½70 I spent on the CD's was the best money I ever spent - because it gave me back control of my life.If you'd like more information about how the hypnotherapy works pop over to the Cognitive Behavioural Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy Forum - there is lots of information there from people who have finished the hypnotherapy and from inidviduals doing the course now.Additionally there is a Scheduled Chat run on sunday evenings starting at 8pm - and one of the BB experts on the subject, Eric is there if you would like to know more.Best Wishes, and hope you find a treatment that works for you,Clair


----------

